# Jello Shooter



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

It feels like it's been a year since I posted any photos.  Here is one from New Year's eve...jello shooter on a pool table.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2006)

heh, i love the comp and colors. great shot 

...did you drink it?


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2006)

Great clarity and colour mike, nice one :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 30, 2006)

What on earth is a "jello shooter".
OK. I can SEE what it is.
But I still don't understand!?!?!?

(I like the DOF here and the sharpness of the table cloth where the focus is ... but now I am wondering whether it was supposed to be there and not on the ... what`s it called again? "Jello Shooter"? Yeah... well, was it?)


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 30, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> What on earth is a "jello shooter".
> OK. I can SEE what it is.
> But I still don't understand!?!?!?
> 
> (I like the DOF here and the sharpness of the table cloth where the focus is ... but now I am wondering whether it was supposed to be there and not on the ... what`s it called again? "Jello Shooter"? Yeah... well, was it?)



LOL....it's very happy jello. Magic jello that calms you down.  Great colors on this, I like it a lot!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

Do they have Jello in Germany?  

Well, this is jello made with Vodka.  Eating it is like drinking a shot of Vodka...with fruity flavor.

And yes, I did eat/drink it...and many others.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2006)

hmm, i should try this sometime


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> hmm, i should try this sometime



Beware...if made propperly....they are very tasty and very potent.  Before you know it...you have eaten too many and can't stand up. :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm russian so i can drink a pretty lot without any problems. genetics...


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice one big mike, I love Jello Shooters


----------



## crawdaddio (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice shot. However, as an admitted pool/billiards addict, I feel I must comment that it is pure blasphemy to put anything that is liquid on a pool table at any time.:er:

Whew. Now that that's out of the way, I really like the shot. Nice clean focus and depth of field. How could you possibly have taken this shot in your state? Must have been early in the night...............

Rock on completely...............


----------



## Glassjaw (Jan 30, 2006)

The jello shots I've had were usually in jello form, the others simply did not become a solid, just liquid in the pan.


Nice photo, I like the contrast.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2006)

Love it Big Mike.  Makes me wanna down a few of those.   Great colours.


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 30, 2006)

Yum ! I love them dam things ! cool shot.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 31, 2006)

crawdaddio said:
			
		

> Very nice shot. However, as an admitted pool/billiards addict, I feel I must comment that it is pure blasphemy to put anything that is liquid on a pool table at any time.:er:



Well then you are really going to hate this......






and this






At least it is a synthetic surface and not real felt.


----------

